# What type of Paprika and Chili Powder do you use in your rub?



## pigeyex (Jun 1, 2012)

Having pretty much gotten the whole "3-2-1" thing down now (I do "2.5-2-.5" for my baby backs), I'd like to take my ribs to the next level by using fresher spices in my homemade rub.

Someone referred me to SavorySpiceShop.com, which seems to have a great selection, but that's my problem.  There are TOO many different kinds of paprika and chili powder, and I'm not sure which one to buy?  I'd like something that mimics the regular paprika and chili powder you guy in your basic supermarket, only fresher/better, but I have no clue which ones those are.

Any tips? 

Although I use teaspoons of celery salt, onion powder, sage and some other minor ingredients, the majority of my rub is roughly equal parts brown sugar, white sugar, paprika and chili powder.  I thought buying fresh paprika and chili powder -- and maybe some cumin (which I also use in my homemade chili) -- would be the best place to start.

thanks in advance,

Pigeye


----------



## pigeyex (Jun 1, 2012)

P.S.

I read somewhere on this site that if you use turbinado sugar, instead of regular white granulated sugar and/or brown sugar, it has a better result when 3-2-1'ing ribs (chars less?).  Is that true?  Wouldn't I be losing the molasses-y goodness from the brown sugar?


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Jun 1, 2012)

I use mainly Sweet Hungarian Paprika for my rubs, no reason other than that is what I started with....definitley cheaper to buy online in bulk.  

I still use brown sugar in my rib and chicken rubs but everything else has been swithced over to turbinado (pure cane, sugar in the raw...) sugar.  I really don't use white sugar in anything anymore, I have actually started using the turbinado in my coffee instead as well, I think it has a "purer' taste. IMO

FWIW I have purchased from spicebarn.com too with excellent service.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 2, 2012)

I use Sweet Hungarian Paprika for the Flavor. McCormick's, I believe is Spanish which is pretty much flavorless.  
	

		
			
		

		
	








As far as Chili Powder, they are a Blend of mostly Ancho Chiles, Cumin, Oregano, and Salt, so each Brand has a slightly different formula and flavor but for purposes of a Rub with a bunch of other stuff, it will not matter a whole lot. You can always buy Pure Ground Ancho Chile and add how much of the other stuff You like, instead of some other guys idea of what Chili Powder should taste like...JJ


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 2, 2012)

I find that imported Hungarian paprika is pretty low quality.
I grow my own.

As far as chili powder, ancho is great as a base with other peppers added for depth of flavor.
I often use anchos, chipotles and guajillos.... Mexican oregano and a touch of cumin and garlic powder....never any salt.
All home grown preferably.


~Martin


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 2, 2012)

Pigeyex said:


> P.S.
> 
> I read somewhere on this site that if you use turbinado sugar, instead of regular white granulated sugar and/or brown sugar, it has a better result when 3-2-1'ing ribs (chars less?).  Is that true?  Wouldn't I be losing the molasses-y goodness from the brown sugar?


Turbinado sugar has the same molasses content as light brown sugar, according to the sources I've seen. It does have the same molasses taste as light brown IMHO. I use turbinado in all my rubs.

I use Frontier brand spices in my rubs, their Hungarian paprika is very good IMHO.

Here's a link to the Frontier site-

http://www.frontiercoop.com/


----------



## onoku (Jun 2, 2012)

I just get whatever is at the store. My ribs always turn out great, but then again I'm not competing either.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 2, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> I find that imported Hungarian paprika is pretty low quality.
> I grow my own.
> As far as chili powder, ancho is great as a base with other peppers added for depth of flavor.
> I often use anchos, chipotles and guajillos.... Mexican oregano and a touch of cumin and garlic powder....never any salt.
> ...


 Hey Martin, do you have a particular formula you prefer? My daughter is going into a Chili Comp and home made Chili powder is a requirement. I could use an idea of what is in a typical mix. Thanks...JJ


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 2, 2012)

Here ya go.....

Homemade Chili Powder

6 dried ancho chiles (toasted)
2 dried pasilla chiles (toasted)
2 dried guajillo chiles (toasted)
2 dried chipotle chiles (toasted)
1 tablespoons whole cumin seeds (toasted)
1 tablespoons garlic powder
1 tablespoon dried Mexican oregano


~Martin


----------



## whistlepig (Jun 2, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Here ya go.....
> Homemade Chili Powder
> 6 dried ancho chiles (toasted)
> 2 dried pasilla chiles (toasted)
> ...


I would like to try making this homemade chili powder. Where do you get your ingredients from?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 2, 2012)

I grow my own, but places like MexGrocer sell dried chiles if you can't find them locally.

http://www.mexgrocer.com/catagories-spices---herbs-chilipods.html


~Martin


----------



## whistlepig (Jun 2, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> I grow my own, but places like MexGrocer sell dried chiles if you can't find them locally.
> http://www.mexgrocer.com/catagories-spices---herbs-chilipods.html
> ~Martin


Martin,

Thanks a bunch for your recipe and the link. I'm going to give this a try. I'm pretty bored with packaged and bottled chili powders.


----------



## pigeyex (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks, guys!  I'm going to go with their standard "Mild Chili Powder," in a 75/25 mix with ancho chili powder (might add a smidge of the guajillo too), and then the sweet Hungarian paprika.  Am also going to try going with turbinado sugar this time, instead of my 50/50 mix of brown sugar and white sugar.

thanks!

Pigeye


----------



## jbrady0554 (Jun 5, 2012)

I make my own chili power and it better than anything you can buy in a store. A batch will last about 3 months and since it has no perseratives it has better flavor. Find a good recipe and experiment it is worth the effort. I own a restaurant and we use mine in our burgers and meatloaf and we have the reputation of the "Best in Town". Take the time the best efforts are of our making.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 5, 2012)

I use the same Paprika that Chef Jimmy uses and I've been using some of my own dehydrated chili peppers for my chili powder. 

I've also switched all white sugar to turbinado sugar but still keep the dark brown sugar.


----------



## tbjoebbq ss (May 26, 2013)

Hey DigginDog  you mentioned that you grow your own paprika?  Are you growing hot or sweet?  I have been trying to find a good sweet paprika seed variety.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 26, 2013)

Pigeyex, welcome and good question.

I enjoy a Good Smoked Paprika and either N.Mexico or Anaheim Chile powder(it's free of Salt and preservatives. I get them whole and Roast , seed and Grind in my Coffee Grinder fresh ( Use the re dried ones). The fresh Green ones are for a different kind of use...

after grinding I will heat the mix until the oils start to smell wonderful and that includes any Cuminos,Mexican Oregano(there is a diff,) and any other Spices you feel are good. I like to use all the whole Spice , before anyone else screws it up. Groung Cloves or Allspice gives a nice,:What is that  " to your Rub".

Whatever the recipe for Rub, use all the fresh,un-prerpared ingredients.

JJ. here's a little bit of a Texas Red Blend:

!cup - ground Ancho,

1 cup N.Mex.ground

1 cup ground Arbol Chile or Paquito

1 cup of Padilla ground

1/2 cup Chipolte.

1/4 cup Ground Cumin or to taste (some folks don't like this. If so, add Cilantro (fresh and WELL chopped.)

 sugar taste

 and ground dried Garlic and Onion (they come in flakes)

heat all this before grinding and after the seed removal ,if you wish.

Grind in Coffee grinder  and mix thoroughly .

Do a three part addition to the Chili, one in the beginning , one half way through the cook and a shot just before Judging. Old Chili Cook method. Slaps the judges and gets their attention.

 addition of tomatoes and Tomatios is optional, beans are (choke ) an option and if you do use them , they should be Pintos.

Good luck with the Girls, oh. and if meat choice is allowed, a mix of 1/2 n 1/2 Pork and Beef is the Bomb ,I like to use some Lamb if I can find it...,


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 26, 2013)

TBJOEBBQ ss said:


> Hey DigginDog  you mentioned that you grow your own paprika?  Are you growing hot or sweet?  I have been trying to find a good sweet paprika seed variety.



I grow both, hot and sweet.

Dulce Rojo would be a good one to start with.

http://www.kitchengardenseeds.com/cgi-bin/catview.cgi?_fn=Product&_category=119


~Martin


----------

